# New suv 17



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Went to Ankona to pick up mom and dads new suv 17. Lets just say mom and dad are more than happy with the way the boat turned out. Once again the guys at Ankona did a great job and were happy to now have a copperhead and suv 17 in our family


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

another


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

pic


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sweeeet ride there m-n-m  . congrats to your parents . -i know they'll love it... tight lines folks -anytide


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

That ought to get the job done.


----------



## capt.doug (Aug 1, 2010)

Really nice boat.  Not trying to change the subject, but where is the photo taken with all those hulls laying out in the vacant lot?  Are they up for adoption?   :


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

those are all "someday" projects. ;D


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Saw this boat on Saturday when I went and visited Mel to see the progress on the copperhead. This is one nice looking boat!!! Hope your mom and dad let you barrow it every now and then


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

nice, I see they got a stereo package as well.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> sweeeet ride


Fo sho!!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

That is a sweet boat. Like the colors. That is what I want for Christmas.


----------



## oceanluvr30 (Jan 30, 2009)

great looking boat...i keep checking their website and thinking maybe i should pay them a visit.... :


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Few updates on the boat. Mom and dad went out of town so I  stole the boat and did some things. First I had the boat buffed and waxed, it really brought the blue to life.  Second I took it to have a bimni top installed. I know a bimni on a skiff but you have the best of both worlds, pole across a flat in the morning looking for reds in the afternoon  put up the top and go out to the sand bar for a cold drink 







[/img] Third thing was the rope in the rub rail. The original one we picked was to dark and didnt look right. Last we mounted 2 pole holders in the front Mel had made for us. Boat is complete minus cup holders that need to be put in asap 







[/img]   







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]







[/img]


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

Really nice!! May I ask about the rod holders? Mel made them custom? If so, how much? PM if you want, but i'm looking to add the exact ones on mine.
THanks


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Not sure how much Ive had them for a while but I just got around to putting them on email Mel Iam sure he can help


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Mel's fab/welder makes the rod holders. Hey Eric, what are some dimensions on the bimini? Height, width, length, and cost....


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I went 8ft long I think he went 5 across height was 6'6 and cost was 575. Its the sunbrella material and I went with all stainless pieces rather than plastic


----------



## hooked (May 16, 2011)

Awesome boat. I am really looking at getting one but need to find out some additioinal info first.


----------



## Surfincb (Feb 15, 2011)

After my last outing fishing this weekend I am 100% sure that I need to call Mel and get some of those rod holders! Man I really could have used them on Saturday! 

Thanks for sharing and reminding me of them!


----------



## Rosco (Nov 6, 2010)

Very Nice. I like the hull color.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

That well on the front deck, does anyone know if that is something i could get from akona and drop into the deck of an nmz? I like the idea and i never cary more than a doz shrimp so ots perfect size... Love this boat awsome colors


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

> That well on the front deck, does anyone know if that is something i could get from akona and drop into the deck of an nmz? I like the idea and i never cary more than a doz shrimp so ots perfect size... Love this boat awsome colors


I'm sure Mel would hook you up. I don't think it's a drop in tho. Pretty sure it's pulled from a mold and attached under deck.


----------

